# Graves/Levothryoxine



## msmccullum78 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all...I have been on levothyroxine 100mg daily since April...my levels finally reached range normalacy in end of May...yet I still feel "funny" mostly like I am having a panic attack and I stillg get hot sweats...does this ever go away?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi!

Although your levels are within the normal range, they might not be quite right yet for you to be symptom free. Honestly though, I don't know if we will ever be symptom free. I still get those symptoms you are describing, but I am still getting my levels sorted out. I just know that my Endo prefers my TSH to be between 1 and 2 and I seem to feel better when it is in that range. I also seem to do better when my Free T4 is a little lower and my Free T3 is a little higher.

Do you have your lab results with ranges? That helps all of us in understanding what is maybe going on.

:hugs:

Patti


----------

